# Small Bump at port



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Great there we sit at check in for the ferry at dunkerque and a stupid driver has run into the rear of us and gone under my bike rack.
He wasn't going fast just wasn't watching what he was doing, no damage to us at all but one of the nuts under the rack had put a nice gouge in his bonnet. Got out of his car yawning , wonder how long he'd been driving he's from Poland , is this going to cause any problems with insurance ?

John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not till you whack him with a tyre lever............. :evil: 
But take lots of pictures.!!!

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Had you got your reflective board on to warn of the overhang behind your van ? 

G


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Tyre lever not got will wheel wrench do

Yes to reflective plate

John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The-Cookies said:


> Yes to reflective plate
> 
> John


Is he going to pursue a claim ? I would have thought he hadn't got a leg to stand on frankly ! He drove into the back of you, you had a warning board up to signify an overhang. He was clearly tired.

Have you written a full account of what happened to refresh your memory if need be ? Is there anyone who saw it and could check your account and give you their name and contact details ?

Go off and enjoy your trip !

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

What bump? I don't what he's talking about..........................

He already had that scratch on his bonnet. :roll:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you notify your insurers then it will be classified as an accident (even though it was not your fault) and it may result in a small increase in future premiums. Is the other driver wanting to pursue it through insurance companies then?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peribro said:


> If you notify your insurers then it will be classified as an accident (even though it was not your fault) and it may result in a small increase in future premiums. Is the other driver wanting to pursue it through insurance companies then?


I have said this before but need to save it so that i can post it easily.

Most insurers require you to notify of any accident.

They invariably ask you to fill-in a "Claim Form" to give them the informationon the circumstances of the accident.

Be careful! Your bonus is for 'No Claim' so in returning the 'Claim' form, giving the information they are entitled to to refute any Third Party Claim against you, be sure to cross out the words 'Claim Form' and write both on the form and in a covering letter (photocopy both) that this is not a claim on your policy and that it is to provide notification and information only.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hopefully you informed the port authority as it was on their property

WE had a similar thing only a van reversed into us when unloading, the captain put it into the report of the day so we had a witness statement

Sure we would not have needed it as it happened but better recorded

Aldra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> peribro said:
> 
> 
> > If you notify your insurers then it will be classified as an accident (even though it was not your fault) and it may result in a small increase in future premiums. Is the other driver wanting to pursue it through insurance companies then?
> ...


All good advice BUT..............

You do not need to fill in a "claim form" and they cannot force you to. Just explain the incident in a letter headed "Without Prejudice" and "For information only" and make it clear that you are only informing them because you are required to.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > peribro said:
> ...


You are correct, and that is what I would do.

However, most claims departments respond automatically by sending a 'Claim Form' so I was addressing the response one should give to that.

Cynically, I think the insurers are trying to trap the unwary and I am trying to protect the policyholders.

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


The response is not to fill it in, just write the letter instead. They tell you never to admit any responsibility to the other party, so you certainly don't give them any reason to say you admitted liability in any form to them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


Stanner

You and I know what to do, but some less confident people, having phoned their broker, who many think are their 'Insurers', get sent a 'Claim Form' with instructions to return it.

Being even more cynical, I suspect many brokers do not care if you lose your NCB as their commission is probably based on the renewal premium, so why should they tell you what we have been saying.

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


Isn't that why we need to disseminate that advice as widely and loudly as possible?


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Take care that the bump has not broken the seal or bent the through bolts on your bike rack the last thing you would need is a leak.

Very often damage from a minor bump is very difficult to see at first best get it checked.

RD


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

as the car hit the bottom of the rack the rack has a small amount of play upwards as that is the way it folds up, so am pretty sure no damage done to mine, but will inspect closely any way.

the other advice about claiming so not to affect insurance has been noted,thanks to you all

john


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The-Cookies said:


> the other advice about claiming so not to affect insurance has been noted,thanks to you all


It is about not affecting the insurance so much. Whilst not filling in a claim form should avoid your no claims bonus being affected, the knowledge of an accident will most probably result in a premium increase although not by as much as the loss of one year's no claims bonus.


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

I agree with grizzly, He ran into the back of you which in the UK puts him to blame. If it was me as long as he is was not wishing to claim off me then I would not inform the insurance company as you don't know what they will charge you for. I do know they will class it as claim.

good luck and safe travelling

Geoff


----------

